# How to protect a freshly painted car while gassing off



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

To be clear, it is the paint that's gassing off, not me.

I've had this car - 1991 Alfa Spider Veloce (2 litre) - under cover from a full respray for four weeks so far and I've been told to leave it for six weeks before waxing or sealing it to allow the paint to gas off:




























The paint is the normal BMW Black (which has a blue tinge to it) for those who are interested.

I want to drive the car from London to North Italy, preferably without getting stone-rash. I have leather "bra" type thing for the front but I'm worried about damaging the paintwork if I drive it unprotected. OTH, I guess cars get moved from factory to boat to show room in less time than that but, balanced against that, the factory ovens are hotter so the gassing is probably faster.

Do you think I'm risking too much if I don't wax or seal it before driving that kind of distance i.e. should I wait for the six week period, protect it pronto and then move it?

Once it's home, I shall polish it and probably seal it. Any thoughts on what I should use on this gloss black, please?
Peter


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

Waxing/Sealing will not protect the car from stone chips. You could have clear protective vinyl applied to the front end of the car to help minimise chips but nothing will 100% protect against them its just how it is I'm afraid.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Have a look at the Scotch 3m stuff as said above, I've heard excellent reports about it.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Beautiful car btw.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Thanks. Chips I understand, more just protecting against general marring and traffic film etc

I've got PPF on my Panamera and even that does not proof fully against chips (although it is just possible that the Panamera might be going a bit faster than the Spider will, so the impact of any stones would be much greater).

The Porsche also has a coating of AirGlide Ultimate Shield on it (put on by the PO) which does protect against scratches and stones to a greater extent than a wax or ceramic. Good stuff and not expensive but I'd have to wait until the six weeks were up before applying it.

I also guess the film would have to wait for gassing off to finish.

Peter


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

sshooie said:


> Beautiful car btw.


Thanks.

I love driving it. It's a hoot. Rear wheel drive, hang out your @rse driving but slightly frightening in the wet.

Even with 2 litres under the bonnet, you need to get the hang of optimising the momentum going into and coming out of a turn.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If it was me I certainly wouldn't be driving the car to Italy until it's fully cured/based off, the last thing you want is damage your beautiful newly black paint. Just wait till you get back and get it PPF or get a good coating applied to it.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's one beauty, Peter. 

I'd wait the two extra weeks and then get the paint protection film put on. It's definitely worth waiting to do it right I reckon.

Cooks


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Thanks all. There is consensus!

I'll leave it in its underground lair to carry on gassing off and protect it before my next trip. 

The good news is that I'm being mean and keeping it SORN until the end of the month to avoid paying more VED than I need to, so I can't risk outing the car in the London traffic either:driver:.

A right garage queen for a man who does not believe in them:lol:!

Peter


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice car wait until the paint has cured properly it may require a good machine polish if you have any kind of drop off,prior to any ppf/bra, if you've gone to the length that you have waiting another few weeks won't hurt.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

suspal said:


> Nice car wait until the paint has cured properly it may require a good machine polish if you have any kind of drop off,prior to any ppf/bra, if you've gone to the length that you have waiting another few weeks won't hurt.


Thanks suspal,

Great advice but every moment I can't :driver: is hurting::lol:!

P


----------

